# curb monsters and oil pans



## milenko269 (Dec 22, 2009)

my car was recently viciously attacked by a curb monster.not my first run in with those vile beasts but it seems they are getting smarter.it slapped my skid plate into my oil pan and shattered it.does anyone know if l have to pull the motor to swap the pan.l have an m12.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Probably need to lift it at least.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you curbed it that hard, I think the oil pan is the least of your conserns. Mine took $6k+ in danage and I didn't even get to the oil pan or anything like that. That was just suspension on 1 side, a rad, bumper, and grills.

I've replaced oil pans on other cars and was able to do it without removing the motor. Some jack stands, a socket, clean the area really good, RTV a gasket and let it dry overnight, fill, start, check for leaks.


----------



## milenko269 (Dec 22, 2009)

thanx guys,now l'm just playing the waiting game for the parts


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Do you have any pics of the skidplate/oilpan?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

milenko269 said:


> thanx guys,now l'm just playing the waiting game for the parts


I know the feeling. It took me a month to get everything. Granted I searched for a front clip and all... if I went all new would of been alot faster.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Stop playing GTA with your GTO!


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Dude, that's my worst nightmare. We have low clearance as it is with these things. Hope it turns out to be a cheap fix.


----------

